# Hi!



## fatal_mantis (Dec 16, 2009)

Hi! I'm Erin. I'm a 24, and just graduated from college with a degree in Zoology.I'm currently living in Texas though that might change soon. I guess Ive been on here a year, but I wasn't active until recently.

Ever since I was young, my brother and I would go out and catch insects in vacant lots or down by the creeks. Since then Ive always had an interest in them. My interests peaked after taking an invertebrate zoology course at school. We had to go out and make an insect collection and identify them down to family or genus. I guess Ive been a bug enthusiast since.

Right now I'm mostly just keeping mantises but Ive had a variety of butterflies, moths, roaches, and grasshoppers.

this seems like a really friendly site and I hope to be more active from now on ^__^


----------



## ZoeRipper (Dec 16, 2009)

Welcome!

Also, this woman is an awesome person


----------



## Rick (Dec 16, 2009)

You've been here over a year. Didn't need an intro.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 16, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## revmdn (Dec 16, 2009)

Hello.


----------



## mantidsaresweet (Dec 16, 2009)

Welcome and glad you started to post more!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 16, 2009)

welcome, glad u intro yourself, thought I was seeing double! oh yea from OHIO!


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 16, 2009)

Hey.... a little late, aren't you? :lol: Welcome anyways!!


----------



## fatal_mantis (Dec 16, 2009)

thanks Everyone


----------

